# Anglers - Immediate Attention Required



## apmaurosr (Sep 1, 2007)

It is imperative that all anglers interested in POT REEF Bills A3986 and S2635 contact Senator Codey, Speaker Roberts and Asm Van Drew immediately and demand that these bills be posted for a vote. 

Apparently those with interests contrary to recreational anglers are influencing these legislators with last minute efforts to derail the bills. If these bills are not posted to a vote prior to Januray 7, 2008 we will end up back at square-one. The delay will cripple our ability to be successful.

Bills A3986 and S2635 have the support of the RFA, JCAA, NJSFSC and NJOA and we are making every effort to have the bills posted. We need your support in contacting the legislators below and insisting that A3986 and S2635 be posted for a vote. The links below will provide fax and email information. Phone numbers have been provided below.

Thank you.
Ant
Anthony P. Mauro. Sr
Chairman, NJOA

Sen. Codey
(973) 731-6770
http://www.njleg.state.nj.us/members/codey.asp

Speaker Roberts
(856) 742-7600
http://www.njleg.state.nj.us/members/Roberts.asp

Asm Van Drew
(609) 465-0700 
http://www.njleg.state.nj.us/members/vandrew.asp


----------



## apmaurosr (Sep 1, 2007)

Sponsored by:

Assemblyman SEAN T. KEAN

District 11 (Monmouth)



Co-Sponsored by:

Assemblymen Albano, Van Drew, Wolfe and Holzapfel









SYNOPSIS

Prohibits the use of certain fishing gear on artificial reefs.



CURRENT VERSION OF TEXT 

As introduced.





An Act prohibiting the use of certain fishing gear on artificial reefs and supplementing P.L.1979, c.199 (C.23:2B-1 et seq.).



Be It Enacted by the Senate and General Assembly of the State of New Jersey:



1. No person, within the marine waters of the State, may use, leave unattended, set or deploy fishing gear, other than rod-and-reel, hand line, spear, or recreational gig within 100 feet of any area for which the department, or any other State agency, has been issued a permit by the United States Army Corp of Engineers for the construction of an artificial reef.



2. The department shall apply, within three months from the date of enactment of this act, to the Mid-Atlantic Fishery Management Council to designate all artificial reefs constructed under the New Jersey Division of Fish and Wildlife’s Artificial Reef Program within federal waters as Special Management Zones pursuant to section 648.146 of title 50, Code of Federal Regulations.



3. This act shall take effect immediately.





STATEMENT



This bill would prohibit, within the marine waters of the State, any person from using, leaving unattended, setting, or deploying fishing gear, other than rod-and-reel, hand line, spear, or recreational gig, within 100 feet of artificial reefs created under the Division of Fish and Wildlife’s artificial reef program. Violators would be subject to the penalties established for violations of the Marine Fisheries Management and Commercial Fisheries Act. 

The bill also requires the Department of Environmental Protection to apply to the Mid-Atlantic Fishery Management Council to designate New Jersey artificial reefs in federal waters as Special Management Zones. The purpose of this application would be to limit commercial fishing taking place on New Jersey’s artificial reefs in federal waters. 

The overall purpose of the bill is to reduce gear conflicts and the hazards associated with commercial fishing gear being utilized near artificial reef sites.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

this actually sounds like a pretty good bill


----------



## apmaurosr (Sep 1, 2007)

We think so (RFA, JCAA, NJSFSC, NJOA) - but there are we have special interests trying to derail it. That is why it is important to begin contacting the legislators listed to let them know anglers want the bills to come up for a vote. 

The special interests are trying to have the bills killed. If the bills are not posted for a vote by Jan. 7th we will have to retrace all of our steps and this will reduce the liklihood of having it come up for a vote and might well kill the issue.

Let's contact the legislators listed. Call. fax or email. It only takes a minute but it has a tremendous impact.

Ant


----------

